# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Ημερίδα για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα Sarantaporo.gr

## djk604

Η Εταιρεία Ελεύθερου Λογισμικού/Λογισμικού Ανοιχτού Κώδικα (ΕΕΛ/ΛΑΚ) σε συνεργασία με την Ομάδα Sarantaporo.gr διοργανώνουν ημερίδα την *Κυριακή 21 Ιουλίου στο Παντελοπούλειο Πνευματικό Κέντρο Σαρανταπόρου με θέμα “Ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα Sarantaporo.gr - Σύγχρονες υποδομές από πολίτες για πολίτες”*.

Στόχος της ημερίδας είναι η ενημέρωση για το πως σχεδιάζεται, υλοποιείται και λειτουργεί ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο ελεύθερης πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο με βάση την εμπειρία της ομάδας Sarantaporo.gr η οποία πραγματοποίησε την ασύρματη δικτύωση 15 χωριών της ευρύτερης περιοχή του Σαρανταπόρου στο πλαίσιο της δράσης Open WiFi της ΕΕΛ/ΛΑΚ.

Επίσης θα παρουσιαστεί η πρόταση της ομάδας για την περαίτερω ανάπτυξη των ασύρματων δικτύων της περιοχής *και θα γίνει προσπάθεια για μεγαλύτερη κινητοποίηση της τοπικής κοινωνίας με στόχο τη συγκρότηση ομάδων υποστήριξης σε κάθε χωριό όπου έχει εγκατασταθεί ασύρματο δίκτυο*. Οι ομάδες αυτές θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να εκπαιδευτούν και σε συνεργασία με την ομάδα Sarantaporo.gr θα έχουν την ευθύνη συντήρησης και ανάπτυξης του δικτύου του χωριού τους. Παράλληλα θα διερευνηθούν τρόποι συνεργασίας με τους τοπικούς φορείς ώστε να “αγκαλιάσουν” αυτή την προσπάθεια και να την στηρίξουν για την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξή της.

*Αναλυτικά το πρόγραμμα της ημερίδας όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί μέχρι τώρα:*

10:00 - 11:00: Προσέλευση, καφές και κοινωνική δικτύωση
11:00 - 11:30: Καλωσόρισμα, παρουσίαση ημερίδας, χαιρετισμοί
11:30 - 12:00: Παρουσίαση: “Ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα Sarantaporo.gr. Μία σύγχρονη τεχνολογική υποδομή από πολίτες για πολίτες. Πώς ξεκίνησε, σε τι φάση βρίσκεται τώρα, σχέδια για το μέλλον.”, Ομάδα Sarantaporo.gr
12:00 - 12:30: Παρουσίαση: “Η συμβολή του ανοικτού λογισμικού στην ανάπτυξη κοινοτικών ασύρματων δικτύων.”, Καρούνος Θεόδωρος, πρόεδρος ΕΕΛ/ΛΑΚ
12:30 - 13:00: Παρουσίαση: "Επέκταση - Ενοποίηση Ασύρματων Δικτύων Δήμου Ελασσόνας", Γκρίγκας Ιωάννης, Ασύρματο δίκτυο Αζώρου
13:00 - 13:30: Παρουσίαση: “Ασύρματες Τεχνολογίες στο ΤΕΙ Λάρισας”, Βασίλης Βλάχος, ΤΕΙ Λάρισας
13:30 - 14:00: Παρουσίαση: "Υπηρεσίες τοπικές ασύρματης πρόσβασης και ηλεκτρονικής μάθησης στα σχολεία", Μαρία Κουτσιφέλη, Τεχνικός Υπεύθυνος Πανελληνίου Σχολικού Δικτύου / Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλίας
14:00 - 15:00: Διάλειμμα
15:00 - 15:30: Παρουσίαση: ”Μετάβαση σε ανοιχτό λογισμικό για επιχειρήσεις και δημόσιους φορείς: Κίνητρα, πλεονεκτήματα, προοπτικές.” Βασίλης Χρυσός, FOSS Office
15:30 - 16:00: Παρουσίαση: “Ένα ρομάντζο πολλών διαστάσεων: Εισαγωγή στην τρισδιάστατη εκτύπωση”, Θανάσης Δεληγιάννης, Υπεύθυνος Ομάδας Εργασίας ΕΕΛ/ΛΑΚ για τις Ανοιχτές Τεχνολογίες Υλικού
16:00 - 17:00: Συζήτηση και συμπεράσματα - προτάσεις για επέκταση των τοπικών δικτύων με τη συνεργασία τοπικών φορέων
17:00 - 17:30: Συγκρότηση τεχνικών ομάδων υποστήριξης για κάθε χωριό και workshop με φλασάρισμα συσκευής openmesh με το πιο πρόσφατο firmware

Η ημερίδα απευθύνεται προς όλους τους ενδιαφερoμένους (χρήστες των δικτύων, εκπροσώπους τοπικών φορέων και συλλόγων, εκπροσώπους της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας, άλλες κοινότητες ασύρματων δικτύων) και είναι μία ευκαιρία για από κοντά γνωριμία και ανταλλαγή απόψεων και εμπειριών όλων όσων έχουν εμπλακεί στην υλοποίηση ασύρματων δικτύων στα πλαίσια της δράσης Open WiFi.

Ακούστε την συνέντευξη της Ομάδας Sarantaporo.gr στην ΕΡΑ Θεσσαλίας σχετικά με την ημερίδα κάνοντας κλικ εδώ.

Η συμμετοχή στην εκδήλωση είναι δωρεάν. Για την καλύτερη όμως διαχείριση του χώρου στον οποίο θα πραγματοποιηθεί η εκδήλωση καλούνται *όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να παρακολουθήσουν την ημερίδα να δηλώσουν τη συμμετοχή τους στη σχετική φόρμα που είναι διαθέσιμη εδώ*.

*Διάφοροι σύνδεσμοι με περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την ομάδα Sarantaporo.gr:*

Συνέντευξη για την δράση της ομάδας Sarantaporo.gr "Ειδησιογραφική ιστοσελίδα LarisaNew.gr"Αφιέρωμα στην ομάδα Sarantaporo.gr από το περιοδικό imagineΡεπορτάζ της ΕΤ3 για το BattleMesh v5 Warmup και την ομάδα Sarantaporo.grWireless Battle of Mesh v5Sarantaporo.gr: Πώς ξεκίνησαν όλαΧάρτης ασύρματου δικτύου Σαρανταπόρου (δείτε στην ίδια σελίδα links και με τους χάρτες όλων των υπόλοιπων χωριών όπου έχουμε βάλει ασύρματο δίκτυο)Sarantaporo.gr WebTV

----------


## djk604

Πέμπτη απόγευμα την κάνω για Σαραντάπορο! Όποιος ψήνεται να έρθει υπάρχει χώρος στο αυτοκίνητο ...

----------

